# Bob's Jack Plate Help



## Wahoo (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Guys - 

My jack plate died in the up position. I have no sound, clicking, etc. It looks like wiring / corrosion issues and it's mounted such that it's hard to get to. It's going to take some time to get it sorted. I would like to manually lower my outboard in the interim. I've not been able to find much info, but I did see some posts suggesting I could simply disconnect one of the hydraulic cables and it would bleed down. I've done so, but not having any luck. Is there anything else I can try? Any other pressure release valve?

Thanks


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Maybe wrong line, disconnect the other line, or, remove the fill and drain plugs from unit, depending on motor weight, you may need to help push it down.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

On the HPU "Hyd Pressure Unit" that Bobs uses.

I've bitched to them about this and it fell on deaf ears.

Every connector should be changed when the unit is brand new....

Why? Because they use stupid automotive connectors and these things are stuck down in bilges a lot where it's heavy with moisture...This results in corrosion City on all the connectors and wiring.


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

I had the same problem and eventually had to buy and install their new solinoid kit. In the interim try this. If the "raise/up" solinoid is working reverse the up and down solinoid wires. The raise/up wire is blue and the lower wires is green. If the raise/up solinoid works put the green wires to that solinoid. Then depress the up button and if the up solinoid is functioning correctly your motor should lower. This is only a temporary fix since you won't be able to raise the motor but it will position you motor so that you can use the boat.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes what Bay ranger said....... If it was installed where a human can get to it?


----------



## Wahoo (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks all. One side is accessible. The other not so much. I'm going to have to try to pull the whole thing loose to get access. It looks bad enough that it probably makes sense to replace the entire kit. I talked to Bob's this morning and it's only $375. I spent nearly 4K replacing every electrical wire, switch, contact, light, shift cables, fuel lines, etc in March. This is, of course, the one thing we didn't touch. Largely because it was a pain to get to. Should've known better... 

Regarding dropping the motor manually, they didn't offer much. Unhook the hydraulic cables and it should/might come down (if it's new/clean). I didn't have any luck with that.


----------

